# Ungenutzte Einzeladern richtig isolieren (?)



## trobo (8 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hab ich mal eine generelle Frage zu eurem Vorgehen, wie Ihr mit Einzeladern von Leitungen umgeht, die Ihr nicht nutzt/auflegt. 
Heißt z.B. Adern die noch übrig sind und keine Klemme spendiert bekommen haben. Das Gute alte Klebeband leistet seinen Dienst, jedoch meist nur ein paar Monate/Jahre je nach Wärme des Schranks... 
Abschneiden und einfach in den Verdrahtungskanal legen seh ich oft genug, jedoch widerstrebt es mir... Wer weis was jemand auf der anderen Seite mit dem Draht angestellt hat... Also doch Isolierband.

Jetzt dacht Ich mir, gibt es da nicht kleine Endklemmen zum draufdrücken? Ähnlich einer Wagoklemme nur für Einzeladern zum isolieren?
oder z.B. den 3M Einzeladerverbinder nur für eine Ader:



			https://www.amazon.de/3M-Scotchlok-Einzeladerverbinder-Adern-St%C3%BCck-Gelb/dp/B00480PLMU
		


Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 September 2022)

Ich bzw. wir machen es immer so, dass wir die Adern auf Klemmen legen. Dann hat man es auch später leichter wenn man mal eine Ader verwenden möchte. Alternativ, wenn man sicher weiß dass man die überschüssige Adern nicht verwenden wird ( z.B. bei einem Motorenkabel ), dann machen wir einen Schrumpfschlauch drüber und legen sie lose in den Kanal.


----------



## trobo (8 September 2022)

Ja so hätte ich es idR ebenfalls gemacht, Nur gerade heute das Paradebeispiel gehabt:

- Schrank wurde vor 2 Jahren gebaut und geplant. Kabelzugtrupp hatte nur Leitungen mit teils 2-4 Überschussadern... Naja gut war nicht mein Projekt.
- Jetzt 2 Jahre später kamen dann lustig fröhlich noch locker 6 Leitungen dazu mit teilweise maximal 3 von 7 Adern benutzt mit rein... Chaos vorprogrammiert, natürlich durch den ursprünglichen Planer nicht vorgesehen.

Entsprechend sind viele (Knapp 30 Adern) frei rumfliegend.
Schrumpfschlauch, hätte ich auch mal Drauf kommen können....

Gibt ja sogar Schrumpfkappen, man ahnt es nicht:









						Schrumpfendkappen - klein PEC-4.8/1.5 (416-00003) | HellermannTyton
					

416-00003




					www.hellermanntyton.de


----------



## Blockmove (8 September 2022)

Die Schrumpfkappen verwenden wir seit ein paar Jahren bei Neuanlagen. Bei Umbauten sind es auch mal Lüsterklemmen für Reserveadern.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 September 2022)

Immer komplett auf Klemmen auflegen


----------



## Mobi (9 September 2022)

Schrumpfschlauch drauf und gut is.


----------



## Steffen_13 (9 September 2022)

was für ein Potential haben dann diese Leitungen?

Auf Klemme legen und einem Potential zuordnen, alles andere ist murks.


----------



## trobo (9 September 2022)

Die Leitungen führe ausschließlich 24V DC / Analogsignale (4-20mA), es sind keine 230V / 400V Leitungen.

Ich werde mal ein paar Schrumpfkappen ordern, die gefallen mir ganz Gut, da Sie im Gegensatz zu Schrumpfschlauch vollumschließen.


Die find ich ja auch super, ganz ohne Schrumpfen, Leider für diese Anwenung ungeeignet, da Sie einen Innendurchmesser von 3mm hat. Also eher erst was für ab 1,5mm² / 2,5mm²








						DERAY®-HIOK | Shawcor Connection Systems
					

Isolierkappe aus weichem PVC




					www.shawcor.com
				




Danke für eure Denkanstöße!


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2022)

Die Schrumpfkappen aber nicht mit dem Feuerzeug misshandeln. Es gibt Akku-Heißluftgebläse oder von Hellermann auch eins mit Gas.


----------



## trobo (9 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Schrumpfkappen aber nicht mit dem Feuerzeug misshandeln. Es gibt Akku-Heißluftgebläse oder von Hellermann auch eins mit Gas.


 Der von Bosch steht schon auf dem Wunschzettel für Unterwegs... Der ist ungelogen einfach günstiger als der Gasbrenner von HT


----------



## MFreiberger (9 September 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Immer komplett auf Klemmen auflegen





Steffen_13 schrieb:


> was für ein Potential haben dann diese Leitungen?
> 
> Auf Klemme legen und einem Potential zuordnen, alles andere ist murks.


Das ist ja schön und gut. Und sicher die Favoritenlösung.

Aber, wenn der "Kabelzugtrupp" Kabel mit "Überschussadern" gelegt hat und man die Klemmleiste nicht einfach erweitern kann?

Also, ich finde die Lösung mit den Schrumpfkappen eine gute Alternative. Lüsterklemmen geht auch, würde ich dann aber noch mit Isolierband umwickeln.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Steffen_13 (9 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut. Und sicher die Favoritenlösung.
> 
> Aber, wenn der "Kabelzugtrupp" Kabel mit "Überschussadern" gelegt hat und man die Klemmleiste nicht einfach erweitern kann?
> 
> Also, ich finde die Lösung mit den Schrumpfkappen eine gute Alternative. Lüsterklemmen geht auch, würde ich dann aber noch mit Isolierband umwickeln.



dann hat der der "Kabelzugtrupp" das falsche Kabel gezogen. Im Stromlaufplan steht sicher drin, welchse Kabel mit wievielen Adern zu verlegen ist und die freien Adern sind auf Klemme und ein definiertes Potenzial zu legen. Alles andere führt früher oder später zu Probleme.

Was sagt den die Norm dazu, Adern frei liegen zu lassen?


----------



## MFreiberger (9 September 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> dann hat der der "Kabelzugtrupp" das falsche Kabel gezogen. Im Stromlaufplan steht sicher drin, welchse Kabel mit wievielen Adern zu verlegen ist und die freien Adern sind auf Klemme und ein definiertes Potenzial zu legen. Alles andere führt früher oder später zu Probleme.


Sicher hat der "Kabelzugtrupp" dann das falsche Kabel gezogen.
Aber:
1. Was tun, wenn nur Kabel mit mehr Adern lieferbar ist?
2. Wenn das Kabel gezogen wurde, ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.

Für den anschließenden Elektriker stellt sich nicht die Frage, wer was falsch gemacht hat oder was hätte geliefert werden soll.
Er muss mit den Gegebenheiten zurechtkommen. Und, wenn es nicht möglich ist, Klemmen nachzusetzen (Keine passenden Klemmen zur Hand, kein Platz, ...), dann eben mit Schrumpfkappen. Sind die auch zur Neige gegangen => Lüsterklemmen und Isolierband.

VG

MFreiberger


Edit: Besser es wurden Kabel mit zu vielen Adern gezogen, als mit zu wenig Adern!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Keine passenden Klemmen zur Hand, kein Platz, ...), dann eben mit Schrumpfkappen. Sind die auch zur Neige gegangen => Lüsterklemmen und Isolierband.


Oder halt Schrumpfschlauch in der Meterwarenpackung kaufen. Kostet doch wenig. Ich finde Lüsterklemmen in Verdrahtungskanälen immer furchtbar. Und wenn man dann noch Isolierband drüber macht.... Dann kommt man ein Jahr später hin und alles klebt dort ekelig.


----------



## MFreiberger (9 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder halt Schrumpfschlauch in der Meterwarenpackung kaufen. Kostet doch wenig.


Stimmt. Das kann man dabei haben.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde Lüsterklemmen in Verdrahtungskanälen immer furchtbar. Und wenn man dann noch Isolierband drüber macht.... Dann kommt man ein Jahr später hin und alles klebt dort ekelig.


Auch das stimmt. An solche eklig verklebten Lüsterklemmen musste ich auch schon 'ran.


----------



## GLT (9 September 2022)

Die Paradedisziplin wäre alle Adern auf Klemmleiste - dann sind sie ordentlich verstaut u. auch dokumentiert.
Das funktioniert allerdings nur, wenn vorher bekannt u. nicht, wenn Kabel abweichend der Kabelliste gezogen werden (müssen).

Nachrüsten von Klemmen funktioniert nur bedingt - dann halt die Adern mit Wago-Steckklemmen "versorgen" - Lüsterklemmen, Isolierband etc. ist m.E. Pfusch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> dann sind sie ordentlich verstaut u. auch dokumentiert.


Dokumentation ist ja das nächste Thema. Wenn im Schaltplan ein Ölflex-J 12x1 eingezeichnet ist und verlegt ist ein Ölflex-J 18x1, dass könnte später bei der Fehlersuche auch mal zu Verwirrungen führen bzw. wenn Jahre später mal zusätzliche Adern benötigt werden, dann rückt der Umbautrupp mit einer Trommel 18x1 an, obwohl das ja schon liegt.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 September 2022)

Also laut Norm dürfen die meines Wissens nicht, nie, garnicht lose im Schaltschrank liegen, sondern müssen auf Klemme. Das auch zum Thema Lüsterklemmen, diese sind meines Wissens auch im Schaltschrank nicht zulässig. Nicht zum Verlängern und nicht als Isolierung.

Das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch finde ich auch die schönste Lösung, weil dann komplett isoliert. Und wenn man viele Einzeladern hat, bitte doch gerne ein paar Kabelbinder drum, kabelweise versteht sich, damit man die auch wiederfindet und zuordnen kann.

Falls möglich, lege ich die gerne auf Erdungsklemmen. Dann knallt es wenigstens sofort, wenn auf der anderen Seite einer Blödsinn macht. Außerdem kann man auch keine schwebenden Potentiale durch irgendwas bekommen, denn im Endeffekt sind es lange Antennen.

Zum Thema "gezogen, weil nichts anderes da war": Dann bitte in der Dokumentation korrigieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Also laut Norm dürfen.......


Normen sind Empfehlungen.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Normen sind Empfehlungen.


naja... Du hast die anerkannten Regeln der Technik einzuhalten. Das wird angenommen, so lange Dein Werk den Normen entspricht. Falls nicht, hast Du nachzuweisen, daß Deine Lösung mindestens gleichwertig ist...
Da denke ich die wenigsten Lust auf eine Diskussion über Gleichwertigkeit haben, halten wir uns an die Normen. Die sind damit gesetzt... aber Du darfst sie gerne als Empfehlung nutzen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Da denke ich die wenigsten Lust auf eine Diskussion über Gleichwertigkeit haben


Naja, es gibt halt auch viele gute Lösungen außerhalb der Norm. Die darf man ruhig auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## sucram70 (9 September 2022)

Wenn es schnell gehen muss, bzw. nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht.
Ader zwischen Daumen und einen Schraubendreher einklemmen (direkt hinter dem Mantel) und die Isolierung zwischen Finger/Schraubendreher durch ziehen (dehnen).
Wie ein Geschenkband mit der Schere wellig ziehen.
Dann ist die Isolierung 5-10mm länger als der Draht, je nach Länge der Ader.
Ist das verständlich?
Die Isolierung zieht sich später nicht soweit zurück, daß der Draht wieder frei liegt.


----------



## knabi (9 September 2022)

Alle Reserveadern auf Klemme ist immer die beste Lösung. Leider sieht die Praxis oft ganz anders aus, meist scheitert das schon am fehlenden Platz im Schaltschrank. Letztens hat der TÜV-Onkel das das erste Mal bei einem unserer Kunden bemängelt (Über Jahrzehnte gewachsene Anlagen - brauche ich Euch nicht zu erzählen, wie die Schränke aussehen).
Jetzt haben wir die glorreiche Aufgabe, alle Reserveadern in allen Schaltschränken auf Klemme zu legen - da bleibt zum Teil nur der Komplettaustausch des Schaltschranks. Das finde ich dann wieder etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen....
Es wurden auch Schränke bemängelt, in denen die Reserveadern mit Wagoklemmen isoliert waren - Kommentar des Prüfers: Wenn Wago-Klemmen, dann mit Hutschienenadapter auf der Hutschiene befestigt und beschriftet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Wenn es schnell gehen muss, bzw. nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht.
> Ader zwischen Daumen und einen Schraubendreher einklemmen (direkt hinter dem Mantel) und die Isolierung zwischen Finger/Schraubendreher durch ziehen (dehnen).
> Wie ein Geschenkband mit der Schere wellig ziehen.
> Dann ist die Isolierung 5-10mm länger als der Draht, je nach Länge der Ader.
> ...


Das setzt aber Können/Übung voraus. Und die Maßnahme sollte m.E. nicht an den Fähigkeiten des Elektrikers scheitern. Bevor man sowas macht, halte ich die (schlechte) Lösung von Lüsterklemmen/Isolierband für die bessere Alternative (auch, wenn es auf die Dauer "ekelig" wird. Aber zumindest ist die Ader isoliert).


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Bevor man sowas macht, halte ich die (schlechte) Lösung von Lüsterklemmen/Isolierband für die bessere Alternative (auch, wenn es auf die Dauer "ekelig" wird.


Wieso umwickelt ihr die Lüsterklemmen mit Isolierband?
Die Reserveadern sind im Klemmenkasten / Schaltschrank und führen keine Spannung.
Mir ist da der Sinn des Isolierbands nicht klar.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

Nun, immerhin liegen die Metallteile einer Lüsterklemme "offen". Wenn man mit einem Schraubendreher oder so abrutscht, könnte das zu Problemen führen. ==> Alles graue Theorie

Allerdings habe ich gar nicht gesagt, dass wir es so machen. Ich hatte lediglich geschrieben, dass ich es immer noch besser finde, als die Isolierung langzuziehen.

WENN es keine Möglichkeit gibt, Reihenklemmen zu setzen, halte ich Wago-Klemmen für die beste (und damit insgesamt für die zweitbeste) Möglichkeit.

VG


----------



## sucram70 (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das setzt aber Können/Übung voraus. Und die Maßnahme sollte m.E. nicht an den Fähigkeiten des Elektrikers scheitern. Bevor man sowas macht, halte ich die (schlechte) Lösung von Lüsterklemmen/Isolierband für die bessere Alternative (auch, wenn es auf die Dauer "ekelig" wird. Aber zumindest ist die Ader isoliert).



Ich glaube, das hört sich komplizierter an, als es ist.
Es ging mir auch darum, wenn es schnell gehen muss bzw. kein Material zur Verfügung steht.

Wer macht z.B. den Klemmenkasten 3 Wochen später bei einer nächsten Montage noch mal auf, um die Reserveadern zu isolieren ?
Ich denke (nahezu) niemand.


----------



## ducati (12 September 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Alle Reserveadern auf Klemme ist immer die beste Lösung. Leider sieht die Praxis oft ganz anders aus, meist scheitert das schon am fehlenden Platz im Schaltschrank. Letztens hat der TÜV-Onkel das das erste Mal bei einem unserer Kunden bemängelt (Über Jahrzehnte gewachsene Anlagen - brauche ich Euch nicht zu erzählen, wie die Schränke aussehen).
> Jetzt haben wir die glorreiche Aufgabe, alle Reserveadern in allen Schaltschränken auf Klemme zu legen - da bleibt zum Teil nur der Komplettaustausch des Schaltschranks. Das finde ich dann wieder etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen....
> Es wurden auch Schränke bemängelt, in denen die Reserveadern mit Wagoklemmen isoliert waren - Kommentar des Prüfers: Wenn Wago-Klemmen, dann mit Hutschienenadapter auf der Hutschiene befestigt und beschriftet.


scheint aktuell das neue Hobby von den TÜV-Prüfern zu sein...


----------



## knabi (12 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> scheint aktuell das neue Hobby von den TÜV-Prüfern zu sein...


Naja, die Burschen durchlaufen halt auch alle die gleichen Schulungen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nun, immerhin liegen die Metallteile einer Lüsterklemme "offen". Wenn man mit einem Schraubendreher oder so abrutscht, könnte das zu Problemen führen. ==> Alles graue Theorie


Wenn du das hin bekommst solltest du auch Lotto spielen.
Ich sehe schon das Lüsterklemmen grundsätzlich verboten gehören,
obwohl Sie sich seit Jahrzehnten bewährt haben. 
Zusätzliches Isolierband ist genauso ein Quatsch.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

Nun hängt Euch doch nicht alle an dem Isolierband auf.
Von mir aus ohne Isolierband. Von mir aus auch ohne Lüsterklemmen.

Man könnte auch ein Döschen mit Heißkleber erhitzen und die Enden eintunken.

Letztlich geht es doch nur darum, das die überzähligen Aderenden, für die keine Reihenklemmen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer!) zur Verfügung stehen irgendwie behandelt werden, um eine Gefährdung (welcher Natur auch immer) zu reduzieren oder ganz auszuschließen.

Hauptsache ist, man kümmert sich und lässt die Aderenden nicht einfach unbehandelt im Kabelkanal liegen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (12 September 2022)

Ich hatte dieselbe Frage vor ein Jahr oder so her. Finde das Thema nicht mehr. (Warum kann man nicht nach "eigene Themen" suchen ?).
Ich meine die Konklusion war dass Endkappen oder die Wago Klemmen waren genug, und dass die Verlegung innerhalb von eine Kanal ohne weitere Befestigung genug wäre.

Klemmen für alle Adern vorbereiten ist oft nicht möglich. Man schreibt ein 10-Adere Kabel vor, aber die Kunde verlegt ein 12-Ader Kabel. Muss man denn die Klemmenreihen erweitern ?
Isolierband verwenden wir nicht. Unsere Kunden vielleicht, aber dann ist es sein Verantwortlichkeit.


----------



## JesperMP (12 September 2022)

Hier gibts die alte Thema:





						Müssen unbenutzte Kabel-Adern terminiert werden? Mit Klemmen oder Verbindungsklemmen?
					

Ich bin der Meinung dass man unbenutzte Kabel-Ader terminieren muss. Erinnere aber nicht ob es in EN60204-1 spezifiziert ist. Und wenn man die unbenutzte Adern terminieren muss, kann man Verbindungsklemmen (wie Wago 221-412) dafür verwenden, oder muss man fest installierte Klemmen dafür...




					www.sps-forum.de
				



(nach ich gelernt habe wie man ordentlich sucht).


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

Also Reserveadern mit Schrumpfkappen, Lüsterklemmen oder Wagoklemmen im Kabelkanal wurden bei uns noch nie beanstandet.


----------



## Hesse (12 September 2022)

Ich biege das Drahtende um und steck passenden Schrumpfschlauch aus der Meter box drüber.
Durch das Umbiegen verrutscht der schlauch auch nicht oder fällt ab.
Nach dem Schrumpfen sieht das anständig aus. Verschwendet kein Platz und wurde noch nie beanstandet.
Lüsterklemmen schon des öftern.

Lüsterklemmen sehen immer nach „Hobbybastler“ aus. Sorry

wenn ich die nur schon in eine Abzeigdose sehe ......🤮


----------



## trobo (23 September 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ich biege das Drahtende um und steck passenden Schrumpfschlauch aus der Meter box drüber.
> Durch das Umbiegen verrutscht der schlauch auch nicht oder fällt ab.
> Nach dem Schrumpfen sieht das anständig aus. Verschwendet kein Platz und wurde noch nie beanstandet.
> Lüsterklemmen schon des öftern.
> ...


Auf jedenfall eine optimale Lösung und dazu die günstigste. Ich hab jetzt mal die Endkappen von HT genutzt, die sind super durch Ihren Innenkleber auch für mal mehrere Adern zusammenzufassen, das hält klasse.
Ich hab jetzt mal beides im Heißluftkoffer (Der 18V ist auch super, anmachen, schrumpfen, wegstellen. kein nachlauf zum kühlen nötig)
Hier 1-3 Bilder für die Nachwelt 






Bild 1: Gerademal 2 Wochen drauf und schon sehen wir das Problem bestens. 
Bild 2: Man sieht es im Großen Bild gut, wie der Innenkleber "quellt".
Bild 3: Auch ein paar Adern zusammen gehen gut, jedoch übertreiben sollte man es wohl nicht mit der Menge.

Danke nochmal für euren Input!


----------



## MFreiberger (23 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Bild 3: Auch ein paar Adern zusammen gehen gut, jedoch übertreiben sollte man es wohl nicht mit der Menge.


Wobei ich "ein paar Adern" nicht zusammenführen würde. Lieber einzeln isolieren. Sonst legt irgend ein Depp auf der anderen Seite 230V auf und wunder sich, dass er von einer anderen Ader, die er noch in der Hand hält, eine gewischt bekommt.


----------



## trobo (23 September 2022)

Da gebe Ich dir soweit recht, da ich hier auf beiden Seiten die Schrumpfung identisch gemacht habe sollte das hier kein Thema sein.
Die Adern sind alle aus einem Stammkabel, also *keine *unterschiedlichen Herkünfte!
Das wird noch wichtig sein.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

@trobo 
Du hast jetzt den 18V Bosch?


----------



## trobo (23 September 2022)

Jap, den GHG 18V-50. Benutzt hab ich Ihn mit einem 5Ah.
Auf 300°C hält der auch eine Weile


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63713
> Anhang anzeigen 63714
> Anhang anzeigen 63715
> 
> ...


Auch für die Nachwelt:
Bitte nicht nachahmen, den SchutzLeiter aus einer gelb-isolierten und einer grün-isolierten Strippe selbst zusammen zu basteln!


----------



## knabi (23 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auch für die Nachwelt:
> Bitte nicht nachahmen, den SchutzLeiter aus einer gelb-isolierten und einer grün-isolierten Strippe selbst zusammen zu basteln!


...und wenn schon, dann bitte jetzt die Schrumpfendkappe in den Akkuschrauber spannen und 5 Sekunden im 2. Gang verdrillen


----------



## Guste (24 September 2022)

Schrumpfschlauch oder wenn nicht zur Hand. Adernbezeichungen.


----------



## Josupei (20 Oktober 2022)

Aus EMV Sicht wäre auf Klemme legen und mit Erdpotential verbinden die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Josupei schrieb:


> Aus EMV Sicht wäre auf Klemme legen und mit Erdpotential verbinden die sauberste Lösung.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Unter Umständen schaffst du damit eine PA Leitung ( ggf. mit 1 x 0,5² )...


----------



## Josupei (22 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Unter Umständen schaffst du damit eine PA Leitung ( ggf. mit 1 x 0,5² )...


Einseitig auflegen um Einkopplungen abzuleiten.


----------

